# cheaper no name copies of MagicShine lights on eBay



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

Should I purchase these cheaper bike lights from eBay, which look exactly the same as the MagicShine lights? Or, should I pay the extra $30 or so to get the MagicShine brand instead? If so, why? TIA.

This one is the XM-L

2-In-1 CREE XM-L T6 LED Max 1600Lm Headlamp Bike Light | eBay

This one is the SSC-P7

SSC-P7 Waterproof 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set | eBay


----------



## simen (Oct 21, 2004)

I have this one:
T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
It's good, no doubt about it. The beam is extremely focused even more than DX 1000L headlight (MJ-808E HA-III CREE XM-LT60 3-Mode 1000-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4x18650) - Free Shipping - DealExtreme), it has glow-in-the-dark o-ring and a clear lens and reflector. Build quality is good, connectors are not tight but I'll change them to Lupine standard anyway. I didn't notice battery life indicators, on/ff button glows green only (but I used it only for an hour). For 44$ you can't go wrong.


----------



## Road_Runner (Mar 31, 2009)

I went upmarket by 70c and got this one and it's been excellent so far, good quality build and a really nice bright beam with plenty of spill as well. And the light housing is slightly longer as well to help with better cooling.

Plus I would rather buy it direct from DX than buy from somebody who also bought from DX and then put it on ebay with a price markup.

And you can be sure that DX will still be there in the months ahead to deal with RMA issues, but your ebay seller might not.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks simen and Road_Runner. Where can I buy a second or replacement battery for this T6 Assault Crown Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme ?


----------



## Over The Bars (Aug 28, 2011)

I just ordered mine from DX as well. Will post up once I get to use it.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Over The Bars said:


> I just ordered mine from DX as well. Will post up once I get to use it.


+1

I got this one rated at 1200 lumen (Manufacturer rated)
T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme

Does anyone know what the actual lumen output of this light with the XML-T6 might be? Also wonder what the "Assault crown" is? Is that the name of the light model, or something else?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

isleblue65 said:


> +1
> 
> I got this one rated at 1200 lumen (Manufacturer rated)
> T6 Water Resistant XML-T6 3-Mode 1200-Lumen White LED Bike Light with Battery Pack Set - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
> ...


Assault crown is the jagged ring on the front. On a flashlight its for bashing baddies over the head with.
Output is probably around the 600lm mark (a bit brighter than the old P7 magicshines).
I've had 4 or 5 rides with mine and quite happy so far.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

znomit said:


> Assault crown is the jagged ring on the front. On a flashlight its for bashing baddies over the head with.
> Output is probably around the 600lm mark (a bit brighter than the old P7 magicshines).
> I've had 4 or 5 rides with mine and quite happy so far.


Thanks for the description. I'd like to see someone using their headlamp to bash baddies with :thumbsup:

I have 2 old P7s that have been running strong for 2 years and no complaints, so I should be very happy with this one, especially for 45 bucks. Good to hear you like yours!


----------

